# What's this bug?



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok found this bug on a hibiscus. Anyone know what it is.
It looks like the black ones are the adults, red ones are larva, and the little brown things are eggs....


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

I will try and get some better pics...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

It almost appears to be a species of aphid, but dont take my word for it. i just thought this because aphids are usually in groups with adults and young as in the picture.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

This is a super old post, but look for the two cornicles on the abdomen-- key feature...
j


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Body shape definately looks wrong for an aphid


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

These were not like any other aphid I have seen, but they are not around anymore either. Frogs liked them however!
I should have got another pics, but never got around to it.


----------

